# ONTARIO CLASSICS, TRADITION,&LEGACY 11/20/11



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

*UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK*
ON FOOTHILL( between campus & grove.)
November 20th, 2011

We would like to invite you all once again to our third annual can good drive / picnic. All clubs and solo riders welcome.
Free food to everyone that bring some can good to donate to the homeless and the needy. Its for a good cause so if you can come on out and support.
Roll in time will be at
9am
Food will be served from:
12-3PM
We're gonna have live performances, music and activities for the kids.
Raffles & 50/50
& plenty of vendors.
So come on out and enjoy a nice day at the park.


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP :thumbsup:


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> *UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK*
> ON FOOTHILL( between campus & grove.)
> November 20th, 2011
> 
> ...


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes::yes::yes: *ANGEL BABY* FROM 991 KGGI WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AND ALSO PERFORMING LIVE* HANK CASTRO* FORMER LEAD SINGER FOR *THEE MIDNIGHTERS*. COME OUT AND SHOW SUPPORT!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::yes::yes::yes::yes: *ANGEL BABY* FROM 991 KGGI WILL BE IN THE HOUSE AND ALSO PERFORMING LIVE* HANK CASTRO* FORMER LEAD SINGER FOR *THEE MIDNIGHTERS*. COME OUT AND SHOW SUPPORT!!


 Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> *UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK*ON FOOTHILL( between campus & grove.)November 20th, 2011We would like to invite you all once again to our third annual can good drive / picnic. All clubs and solo riders welcome.Free food to everyone that bring some can good to donate to the homeless and the needy. Its for a good cause so if you can come on out and support.Roll in time will be at 9amFood will be served from:12-3PMWe're gonna have live performances, music and activities for the kids.Raffles & 50/50& plenty of vendors.So come on out and enjoy a nice day at the park.


 Ttt


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the support traffic family


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES TTT


 Gracias classic style send a qvo to Paul n Stevie per sporty o class


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

66CLASSICSTYLECC said:


> CLASSIC STYLE CC WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE HOMIES TTT


:thumbsup:Thanks for your support!


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: FIRME CLASSICS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Thanks for the support traffic family


T T T


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup: FIRME CLASSICS WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT!!!


 Thanks for ur support !!!!


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

*ttt*


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)




----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

[h=2]







TRADITION INLAND EMPIRE CAR CLUB 2ND ANNUAL DANCE AND CONCERT[/h]_







OCT. 22ND AT THE MISSION TOBACCO LOUNGE IN RIVERSIDE CA._ 
COME OUT AND CELEBRATE TRADITION I.E. CAR CLUBS 2[SUP]ND[/SUP] ANNUAL DANCE AND CONCERT. THIS WILL BE A NIGHT OF MUSIC AND MEMORIES TO NOT BE FORGOTTEN. PROFORMING LIVE ON STAGE IS THE LOWRIDER BAND – THE ORIGINAL COMPOSERS OF THE SONGS WE BUMP AND RIDE TO ON THAT SUNDAY AFTERNOON LIKE (THE WORLD IS A GHETTO, CISCO KID, WHY CANT WE BE FRIENDS, SPILL THE WINE, SLIPPIN’ INTO DARKNESS, CINCO DE MAYO AND THE CHART BREAKING HIT LOWRIDER) ALONG WITH ALL THEIR OTHER HIT SONGS FROM THE 70’S. SO BRING YOUR FINEST HYNA, GET THEM STACY ADAMS SHINED UP AND COME CELEBRATE WITH TRADITION I.E. C.C. IN DOWNTOWN RIVERSIDE ATHE TOBACCO LOUNGE. ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS WELCOME. TICKETS ARE $20 EACH. SEE BELOW FOR TICKET INFO. 


DATE: SATURDAY OCTOBER 22 2011
LOCATION: MISSION TOBACCO LOUNGE
ADDRESS: 3630 UNIVERSITY AVE. RIVERSIDE CA. 92501
TIME; 7PM - 2AM
AGES: 21 AND UP

TICKET INFO: 
SERGIO 909-717-4267 OR EMAIL: [email protected] or [email protected]














​


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

twnzcdy93 said:


> [h=2]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Ill. Be there


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)

uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Vendors???


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## MalibuLou (Dec 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gracias everyone for bumping this even up we all appreciate the support and offer the same support n respect gracias


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Vendors???


[h=2][/h] Yes vendors are welcome. Contact me via fb http://facebook.com/legacycalifascarclub or text/call me (909) 278-3217 ​


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Gracias everyone for bumping this even up we all appreciate the support and offer the same support n respect gracias


:thumbsup:


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

TTT


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

TTT


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

LegacySoCalifasCC said:


> :thumbsup:


 Ttt


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Final Fantacy L.A. (Aug 22, 2004)

MUNOZ WILL BE THERE..........:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Gracias everyone for bumping this even up we all appreciate the support and offer the same support n respect gracias


 Ttfn


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> MUNOZ WILL BE THERE..........:thumbsup:


 Ttt


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

RUSTY 36 said:


> :thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


X2 TTT


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Come on down enjoy a good day at the park.


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

IE clubs helping out the community!! That's what it's all about!


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)

G2G_Al said:


> IE clubs helping out the community!! That's what it's all about!


thats right


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

:h5:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT :thumbsup:*


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 









also will have 50/50 raffle will have trophies as well thank you and hope to see you all there


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Come on down enjoy a good day at the park.


 Ttt


----------



## X48 (Jun 15, 2011)

REAL CLASSICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT WE WILL B THERE


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## CHEVERES_1987SS (Oct 9, 2009)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Got a dj yet?


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Yes we got dj covered gracias mike


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!


----------



## MR O.G. (Jun 16, 2009)

:thumbsup:THAT'S RIGHT








WILL SHOW SUPPORT



X48 said:


> REAL CLASSICS WILL BE THERE


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:nicoderm:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> *UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK*
> ON FOOTHILL( between campus & grove.)
> November 20th, 2011
> 
> ...


*TTT*


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*"Unity Picnic & Potluck" get together for All Car Clubs at "El Dorado East Regional" in City of Long Beach on Saturday, November 5, 2011

*
Hello Everyone,

*REFLECTIONS CAR CLUB “So. Cal. Chapter” *would like to invite you to Our *“UNITY PICNIC & POTLUCK" Get Together on Saturday, November 05, 2011*, to be held at *"El Dorado East Regional Park" in the City of Long Beach, CA.* 

*Held at* the at *"El Dorado East Regional Park" in the City of Long Beach, CA.* 

*Come Support this Event. We want to get everyoen together to show that we can all get along and be united as one. 

how and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." All car Clubs, Solo Riders, Hot Rods, Antiques, VWs, Rat Rods, SUVs, Euros, Motorcycles and etc. are invited to come out and enjoy the day and event. 

We are asking that everyone (Car Clubs and Etc.) bring a "Main Food Dish" or "Dishes" that would feed your club and more people and also bring , Water, Sodas, paper plates, spoons and etc. and we will put everything together and make it one big Buffet for everyone to enjoy and help them selves. 

See you all there.


**Cost to get into the park is:**$7.00 per car

**Address of Event
"El Dorado East Regional Park" 
7550 E. Spring St.
Long Beach, CA 90815 


Click on Link below for Map and Directions to Show: 
*
http://mapq.st/qVJXtE


*Put together by:
REFLECTIONS “So. Cal Chapter” Car Club 

Come Support this “Unity Picnic & Potluck" and Have a Good Time. Bring the Family and the kids for a fun filled day." Hope to see you all there.** :biggrin: *











*So all Car Clubs, Solo Riders, Car Lovers and whom ever wants to join us. This is open to all cars and clubs. Come on Down and lets have some fun. 
*


----------



## lo nuestro (Mar 11, 2010)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Third year its gonna be even better hope to see you all.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Free food and entertainment bring the family


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Sporty67 said:


> Free food and entertainment bring the family


TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE LETS BRING HAPPINESS TO ALL THE KIDS MUCH PROPS ONTARIO CLASSICS, TRADITION AND LEGACY


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> TRAFFIC WILL BE THERE LETS BRING HAPPINESS TO ALL THE KIDS MUCH PROPS ONTARIO CLASSICS, TRADITION AND LEGACY


 Thanks for the support Mark!!!!


----------



## BIGJ77MC (Nov 14, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5: YES 4 THE KIDS!!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Latin Luxury said:


> :h5: YES 4 THE KIDS!!!!!!


 Gracias latin luxury to the top for family


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Were gonna do the potato sack race for the kids and a tug o war


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> Third year its gonna be even better hope to see you all.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:*YUP...YUP!!!!*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:h5:


----------



## mrmc1959 (Oct 15, 2008)

TO THE TOPuffin:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT! Thanks to everyone for their support!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

TTT

Support your local car clubs...

Clubs helping the commuinity!!!


----------



## guss68imp (Apr 17, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## RAIDERKING (Sep 16, 2011)

ONTARIOCLASSICS CC said:


> *UPLAND MEMORIAL PARK*ON FOOTHILL( between campus & grove.)November 20th, 2011We would like to invite you all once again to our third annual can good drive / picnic. All clubs and solo riders welcome.Free food to everyone that bring some can good to donate to the homeless and the needy. Its for a good cause so if you can come on out and support.Roll in time will be at 9amFood will be served from:12-3PMWe're gonna have live performances, music and activities for the kids.Raffles & 50/50& plenty of vendors.So come on out and enjoy a nice day at the park.


aka RAIDERKING Im sports vendor..mens n womens jerseys n tee~shirts also have a game Spin 2 Win 4 the kids would like 2 setup 4 the Car Show nov 20 Please call me 323 329 0608 Thank u RAUL PEREZ


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

BUMP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## RAIDERKING (Sep 16, 2011)

q-vo this is the RAIDERKING im a sports vendor in mens n womens jerseys n tee shirts and a game spin 2 win 4 the kids, would like 2 set up 4 that car show.... please call me 323 239 0608 thank you RAUL PEREZ


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)

CLASSIC STYLE WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT FOR THE HOMIES TTT


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

RAIDERKING said:


> q-vo this is the RAIDERKING im a sports vendor in mens n womens jerseys n tee shirts and a game spin 2 win 4 the kids, would like 2 set up 4 that car show.... please call me 323 239 0608 thank you RAUL PEREZ


Call (909) 278-3217


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

TTT


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

TO THE TOP!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnyc626 (Aug 17, 2007)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## 67 B-WINE DESTINY (Nov 27, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

Final Fantacy L.A. said:


> MUNOZ WILL BE THERE..........:thumbsup:


:thumbsup::boink:THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT MUNOZ WHEELS!


----------



## 66CLASSICSTYLECC (Nov 16, 2010)




----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

THE CHOLO DJ IN THE CASA FOR THIS ONE......


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

IE Clubs coming together!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!! Two more weeks!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

He'll yea we got lots of raffle prizes.


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Hope everyone can make it out.


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Grizzly (Jun 17, 2011)

:wave:TO THE TOP


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:TTT


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the bump


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

TO THE TOP


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Available for Car Shows, fundraisers and private weddings or parties. Car show entertainment includes 70's and 80's tv and music trivia, Motown trivia and sports trivia with prizes to be given out. I also hold dance contests between clubs (using a child or adult club rep.). You're not just getting a dj. You're getting a dj/mc/host all in one. Call for pricing and date availability.
Free dj for welcome back from Iraq or Afghanistan parties.
Call for details, (323) 557-2854 Mike


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

* GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 

SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

To the top gracias Homies for the bump looking forward to the goodtimes cruz and the IELA new years picnic


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Sporty67 said:


> To the top gracias Homies for the bump looking forward to the goodtimes cruz and the IELA new years picnic


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT! Thanks everyone for ur support!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
Thanks, from me and my family.


----------



## Lolophill13 (Jun 1, 2011)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Lolophill13 said:


> TTT


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:
TO THE TOP


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## LOUIE A 62 (Aug 13, 2009)

T T T:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

ok, THE CHOLO DJ will be in the house for this one.


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mcpaul (Apr 14, 2011)

twotimer with RARECLASS will be there for support


----------



## 65ragrider (Mar 9, 2007)

I.E.L.A GOOD TIMES C.C WILL BE THERE.IT MAY RAIN THO


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

is it on a sat or sun


----------



## Trucha-Marcos (Apr 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

to the top:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

* GOOD TIMES C.C PRESENTS 
CRUISE INTO THA SUNSET 
WHEN: SUNDAY NOV 27TH,2011
WHERE: CORONA PARK, 630 E 6TH ST, CORONA,CA
TIME: 1:15 MEET UP ...2:00 ROLLOUT
TOTAL TIME OF CRUISE IS 1 HR 

SEE MAP BELOW FOR CARAVAN ROUTE . PLEASE LET**S ALL MEET UP AT CORONA PARK AND STICK TOGETHER AS ONE. *


----------



## Blvd Ray (Jun 15, 2011)

TTT...:thumbsup:


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

*STYLE *WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Right in Style thanks.


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

STYLISTICS I.E. will be there :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## lowdude13 (Aug 30, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

Is this on a sat or Sunday ... Is this in a sat or Sunday .... Is this on a sat or Sunday..
Had ta ask three times since u guys failed to answer my question in an earlier post ..

IS THIS ON A SAT OR SUNDAY


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Is this on a sat or Sunday ... Is this in a sat or Sunday .... Is this on a sat or Sunday..
> Had ta ask three times since u guys failed to answer my question in an earlier post ..
> 
> IS THIS ON A SAT OR SUNDAY


TO THE TOP 4

ONTARIO CLASSICS, TRADITION,&LEGACY SUNDAY 11-20-11


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY 36 (Jul 14, 2008)

:h5: TO THE TOP!!!


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

STYLECC61 said:


> *STYLE *WILL BE THERE :biggrin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## NEGRO 63 (Mar 24, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> STYLISTICS I.E. will be there :thumbsup:


X68


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!! Few more days!!!!


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

bigtroubles1 said:


> Is this on a sat or Sunday ... Is this in a sat or Sunday .... Is this on a sat or Sunday..
> Had ta ask three times since u guys failed to answer my question in an earlier post ..
> 
> IS THIS ON A SAT OR SUNDAY


SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

SUNDAY SUNDAY SUNDAY


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

The show is still on weather forecast is looking good. Partly cloudy all day Sunday


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!!


----------



## twnzcdy93 (Mar 12, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

got it on sunday thanks lol:rofl:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## melinayazmin (Nov 10, 2010)

TTT. No rain plz!


----------



## nanos70mc (Dec 15, 2008)

From what I can see, there is a date attached at the end of this event: ONTARIO CLASSICS, TRADITION,&LEGACY 11/20/11 if you know how to use a calender, you shouldn't have any problem figuring out what day this event lands on, just sayin


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

TTT!:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Got all the carne for toy drive were gona start chopping everything up today to the top can food drive


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

RAGHOUSE75 said:


> TTT!:thumbsup:


Firme eric cee u then homies


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Got all the carne for toy drive were gona start chopping everything up today to the top can food drive


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

TTT!!!


----------



## 909lowride64 (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*LETS GET CRACKEN:thumbsup:*


----------



## JRSLOLO65 (Jun 7, 2007)

Tomorrow!!!!!! It's on!!!


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Were here 100 percent ready its not canceled


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like it's gonna b a nice day no rain. 
Hope everyone can make it out


----------



## G2G_Al (Feb 16, 2005)

Rain or shine it was! Had a great time while it lasted!!! Thanks Ontario Classics, Traditon and Legacy! Working as a team to help out the commuinty!!


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

THANKS FOR THE HOSPITALITY TRADITION, ONTARIO CLASSICS, AND LEGACY VERY GOOD TURN OUT GREAT FOOD THANKS FROM TRAFFIC C.C. :thumbsup:


----------



## Danee08 (Oct 4, 2009)

Had great time ,thanks to Ontario Classics, Tradition and Legacy car clubs :thumbsup:


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you Ontario Classics, Tradition & Legacy for good food and a good time, hopefully no rain next year


----------



## RAGHOUSE75 (Oct 26, 2010)

sinisster65 said:


> Thank you Ontario Classics, Tradition & Legacy for good food and a good time, hopefully no rain next year


X66 :thumbsup:


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

thank you to ontario classics, tradition, legacy we had a good time see u guys next year!!! TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you all for the great support it was a good turn out thanks to all you die hard lowriders that made it happen. On behalf of ONTARIO CLASSICS TRADITION & LEGACY


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Latin Luxury (Jun 18, 2008)

TTT!!!!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOWS C.C SGV (Sep 6, 2010)

THANK YOU TO LEGACY, ONTARIO AND TRADITION FOR A GOOD TIME AND THE GOOD FOOD IT WAS SOME GOOD STUFF.


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank u all for coming through spenca for the rain on all the beautiful cars we really appreciate the support gracias everyone there was some die hard lowriders rolling that day straight lowriding in messed up weather dam it will be giving back gracias


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Thank u all for coming through spenca for the rain on all the beautiful cars we really appreciate the support gracias everyone there was some die hard lowriders rolling that day straight lowriding in messed up weather dam it will be giving back gracias


Ttt


----------



## lowlow83 (Jan 4, 2011)

thank u ontatio classics, tradition and legacy my family and i had a good time. see u guys next year!!!!!


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Gracia lowlow83 for giving our event a chance due to the rain gracias


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you guys for all the support it really is appreciated


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*FAMILY AFFAIR C.C HAD A GREAT TIME AT THIS EVENT CANT WAIT TILL THE NEXT ONE TTT:thumbsup:*


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Thank u family affairs looking forward to eny one if your events


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you family affair cc. We're glad you all had a good time.


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

POST SOME PIC :biggrin:


----------



## FAMILY AFFAIR SO CAL (Jun 14, 2011)

*GRACIAS SPORTY AND ONTARIO CLASSICS WE HAVE SOME STUFF IN THE WORKS FOR MARCH ILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED:thumbsup:*


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*CRUISE INTO THE SUNSET HAS BEEN A GREAT SUCCESS OVER THE MONTHS SO LETS KEEP IT GOING. WE WILL BE HAVING A TACO GUY FOR EVERYONE WHO ROLLS OUT. THE TACOS WILL B*E 1 DOLLAR FOR ALL RIDERS. TACOS WILL BE SERVED AT FAIRMONT PARK TO FEED EVERYONE AFTER THE CRUISE .

LETS DO IT BIG I.E .. LETS GET ALL CLUBS AND SOLOS OUT FOR A NICE CRUISE ON THE BLVD
WHEN---SUNDAY JAN 8, 2012

WHERE--CORONA PARK 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA
TIME----12:OO PM MEET UP 


ROLLOUT 1:00 PM


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

FAMILY AFFAIR SOfirme CAL said:


> *GRACIAS SPORTY AND ONTARIO CLASSICS WE HAVE SOME STUFF IN THE WORKS FOR MARCH ILL KEEP YOU GUYS POSTED:thumbsup:*


Firme looking forward to it Ttt family affair


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

STYLECC61 said:


> POST SOME PIC :biggrin:


Style we need to learn how to post some pics


----------



## bigtroubles1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*EVERYONE IS WELCOMED . CLUBS, SOLOS, DAILYS, EUROS , BIKES. THIS EVENT IS FREE AND WHAT LOWRIDING IS ABOUT, CRUISING THE BLVD , OLDIES PLAYING, SWITCH HITTING AND HANGING OUT WITH FRIENDS. 

WHEN - SUNDAY JAN 8TH 2012

WHERE- CORONA PARK . 930 E 6TH ST, CORONA, CA

TIME - **12: 00 PM MEETUP

**CRUISE OUT**- 1: 00 PM

**FOOD**- 1 DOLLAR TACOS PROVIDED BY ABUELITOS TACOS *














































*THAT'S RIGHT GENTE SAVE THEM DOLLARS FOR JAN. 8TH CRUISE IN TO THE SUNSET WITH GOODTIMES CAR CLUB AND ABUELITOS TACOS. TACOS STRAIGHT FROM THE STREETS OF L.A.. TRUST ME YOU WONT BE DISAPPOINTED. GET THEM RIDE SHINED UP, BATTERIES CHARGED AND LEST DO THIS SHIT CALI STYLE. 
*


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

DO YOU HAVE A PHOTO BUCKET ACCOUNT?


----------



## sinisster65 (Jan 31, 2009)

STYLECC61 said:


> POST SOME PIC :biggrin:


X65 :thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

STYLECC61 said:


> DO YOU HAVE A PHOTO BUCKET ACCOUNT?


Simon on facebook I can pull from there? I do it on my phone


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

STYLECC61 said:


> DO YOU HAVE A PHOTO BUCKET ACCOUNT?


Yea I tried on my phone it doesn't drop


----------



## STYLECC61 (Jun 10, 2009)

Sporty67 said:


> Yea I tried on my phone it doesn't drop


THE BEST WAY IS TO OPEN TWO PAGES ON YOUR COMPUTER ONE WITH LAYITLOW AND THE OTHER WITH PHOTOBUCKET. GO TO YOUR PHOTOBUCKET PICS PUT YOUR CURSOR ON THE PIC YOU WANT TO COPY AND BOXES WILL POP UP GO TO THE IMAGE BOX AT THE BOTTOM AND CLICK ON THAT AND IT WILL SAY COPIED. NOW GO THE LAYITLOW AND RIGHT CLICK IN THE REPLY BOX AND PICK PASTE AND YOUR DONE.:thumbsup:


----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

STYLECC61 said:


> THE BEST WAY IS TO OPEN TWO PAGES ON YOUR COMPUTER ONE WITH LAYITLOW AND THE OTHER WITH PHOTOBUCKET. GO TO YOUR PHOTOBUCKET PICS PUT YOUR CURSOR ON THE PIC YOU WANT TO COPY AND BOXES WILL POP UP GO TO THE IMAGE BOX AT THE BOTTOM AND CLICK ON THAT AND IT WILL SAY COPIED. NOW GO THE LAYITLOW AND RIGHT CLICK IN THE REPLY BOX AND PICK PASTE AND YOUR DONE.:thumbsup:


thank u homie I took my computer off line 4 daughters but ima save the info I really appreciate it good looking out I've been trying on my phone and it ain't happenings


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)

Sporty67 said:


> Thank u all for coming through spenca for the rain on all the beautiful cars we really appreciate the support gracias everyone there was some die hard lowriders rolling that day straight lowriding in messed up weather dam it will be giving back gracias


ttt


----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)




----------



## LegacySoCalifasCC (May 23, 2011)




----------



## Sporty67 (Apr 15, 2011)

Pictures finals kind of late well real late but finally legacy Gracias I guess better late than never hu I gota get a computer doggies ha stick and paste


----------

